# my Italian queen



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

Stop branding your bees! hahaha just kidding. It could be just a weird color marking.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

The marking paint looks like it's cracking. Sometimes it comes completely off over time.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice fat queen!


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

LOL
I couldn't help but think it kinda looks like a "tramp stamp".


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Are you sure it's not a crown logo or perhaps a tiara? I mean it is the queen after all.


C2


----------



## Lisa in NH (May 3, 2011)

scorpionmain and Batman....hahaha so I either have a little tramp or a queen! I guess either works! All my other queens have been dark Carniolan crosses...and she's my first Italian...so I wasn't sure if it was just a regular marking on them....

Lisa
Indian Brook Farm
Swanzey, NH


----------



## Clairesmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Lisa I've never seen anything like that before. I think that now I am going to have to go out to the bee yard and check all of my Italian queens, lol.

That is cool, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 8, 2011)

scorpionmain said:


> LOL
> I couldn't help but think it kinda looks like a "tramp stamp".


Well... 15+ drones. Enough said! hahaha


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Are you sure she is Italian?
I can't tell if she shaves her legs...


----------

